# Pork Shoulder- Cutting it in Half



## jaimeruns (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi there, 

I've been reading some different threads and it looks like I can do this, but wondering if anyone has additional advice?

I purchased an almost 17lb pork butt shoulder from Costco to make pulled pork for my daughter's bday party tomorrow. I am planning to cut it in half and budget 2 hours per pound per cut, so that would be about 17 hours. Our party starts at 3pm tomorrow so my goal is to have it off the Traeger by 2pm to give it an hour of rest and then shredding and such.... we can eat around 4pm. It looks like I should get it started by 9pm tonight at the latest, but I'm wondering if the 2hr/pound formula will change since there will be more than one cut in the smoker? Should I put it on earlier to give it a little more wiggle room on the time?

Also is 225 a good temp for this kind of smoke? Should I be opening the Traeger to baste it at all? I get worried doing this because so much heat comes out... any recommendations for how often?

Any advice would be really appreciated!

Thanks,
Jaime


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey Jamie, Take a read through this link, It's from one the members on this site that is a very knowledgeable person and OTBS member here Bearcarver

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140055/boston-butt-pulled-pork-step-by-step

 There are a few ways and if you search out the threads on Pulled Pork it gives you all kinds of info. Good luck and let us know how it turns out, Q-view...


----------



## nicefly (Feb 17, 2017)

At 17 lbs I am assuming you have the butt and picnic together?  If so here is a pretty good video I found on how to break it down.  I will assume the trotter has been removed.



If it is just the butt that is the biggest butt I have ever seen, but here is a pretty good video on how you can cut out the coppa.



I have an offset stick burner I I usuallly go at 250F (because that seems to be a sweet spot for my smoker) and I usually get 1.5hr/lb.

I do not baste with anything.  Or wrap.  Personal preference I suppose.

You can always get it done earlier, wrap it in foil when it is done and put it in a cooler.  I will stay hot for quite a while and give you some wiggle room.  Then take it out and and pull when you are ready

Good luck!


----------



## jaimeruns (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you both!!!! I think I may be going a little overkill by starting it at 9pm haha. But I guess if it finishes earlier that's cool- since it's pulled pork I could always shred it and then warm it back up if I need to.


----------



## jaimeruns (Feb 17, 2017)

NiceFly said:


> At 17 lbs I am assuming you have the butt and picnic together?  If so here is a pretty good video I found on how to break it down.  I will assume the trotter has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually opened it up and it was in two pieces! So that makes things a lot easier. I am thinking of going somewhere between on the time, and putting it on before I go to bed around 10 or so. A friend of mine told me it will only absorb smoke for 6 hours anyway, and then if I needed to I could foil it and turn the heat up. Thoughts?

I just bought a wireless thermometer so I'm excited to try that!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 17, 2017)

Well good luck Jamie, I'll be looking forward to your results. Q-view...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2017)

Meat will only absorb Nitrogen Dioxide, causes smoke ring, for 4-6 hours. It will take on smoke flavor as long as you make smoke. Southern pit masters smoke whole hogs 24 hours. The famous county hams and bacon gets smoked 7 days straight. So smoke flavor accumulates. Butts only get smoke on the surface that is mixed with ALOT of unsmoked interior. Butts need smoke as long as possible for best smoke flavor...JJ


----------



## pumpkinseed (Feb 17, 2017)

jaimeruns said:


> I actually opened it up and it was in two pieces! So that makes things a lot easier. I am thinking of going somewhere between on the time, and putting it on before I go to bed around 10 or so. A friend of mine told me it will only absorb smoke for 6 hours anyway, and then if I needed to I could foil it and turn the heat up. Thoughts?
> 
> I just bought a wireless thermometer so I'm excited to try that!


A wireless thermometer is very handy.  I have one and use it for all my smokes, other than ribs.

When I do a butt I put in wood to last about 4-6 hours then just leave it be until it hits 205  It has a nice smoky flavor.  

I did an 8lb one for Thanksgiving, smoked it the day before. Took about 14-15 hrs at 225. Let it cool, which made it easier to separate from the bone and the larger spots of fat.  Reheated on the stove with a cup or so of apple juice and most of a beer (extra pale ale) and the lid on.  Used tongs to kind of flip it in the pan. Then turned down to low until we were ready to eat.  Was very tasty and moist.  I don't normally put a rub on butts for pulled pork.  I like the flavor of it without. BBQ sauce on the side for those that want.


----------

